# Charles Fairmorn pipes?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have several no-name basket pipes, but these days most of my pipes are good pipes from major brands (so they either have no name, or I know or can find information about them). Even my somewhat obscure Fe Ro pipe I've been able find information on. However, I have one estate Canadian I bought several years ago that has a brand name on it but I have no idea what it is (and I can't find any info online). It has Made in England stamped on it and Charles Fairmorn. Other than that, I know nothing.

I'd be curious if anyone knows anything about them.

As for specific info about my pipe, it isn't a great pipe- a lot of fills, if you don't smoke it _very_ conservatively it will gurgle, and the walls get very hot even when you use proper smoking technique. Every time I smoke it (like last night) I remember why I only smoke it once or twice a year. Cosmetically, other than the fills, the grain is OK and it looks decent from a distance. I have to get another Canadian- I like the style, but I want one I'll actually smoke.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I have several no-name basket pipes, but these days most of my pipes are good pipes from major brands (so they either have no name, or I know or can find information about them). Even my somewhat obscure Fe Ro pipe I've been able find information on. However, I have one estate Canadian I bought several years ago that has a brand name on it but I have no idea what it is (and I can't find any info online). It has Made in England stamped on it and Charles Fairmorn. Other than that, I know nothing.
> 
> I'd be curious if anyone knows anything about them.
> 
> As for specific info about my pipe, it isn't a great pipe- a lot of fills, if you don't smoke it _very_ conservatively it will gurgle, and the walls get very hot even when you use proper smoking technique. Every time I smoke it (like last night) I remember why I only smoke it once or twice a year. Cosmetically, other than the fills, the grain is OK and it looks decent from a distance. I have to get another Canadian- I like the style, but I want one I'll actually smoke.


Edit to clarify:

The walls of this pipe get hot, even smoking very carefully, but not too hot to touch (though much hotter than any of my good pipes).

The fills, argh the fills. I *hate* fills in a pipe, especially very obvious fills that form a bump on the surface of the pipe like these do. I'd much prefer they simply leave the imperfections- briar is wood, it is a root, there will be some imperfections and frankly, they just give the wood some character.


----------

